# Speaker wiring question ( re: method ? )



## FreewayJam (Sep 4, 2012)

Hoping someone can confirm or explain something regarding the wiring of two speakers in a 212 cab.

I am wiring 2 16ohm speakers ( Celestions if it matters ) in parallel for an 8ohm load.
I have looked at numerous diagrams just to be sure i remembered it correctly.

My question is: Can i wire the pos wire from the one speaker, ( as well as the neg ) to the lugs
on the other speaker, and then from there run to the jack ?
I ask as all the diagrams show the 2 wires of each speaker going into one another before the jack.
I am just not 100% if i can go to the lugs on the speaker, or i have to run the wires individually from 
each speaker up to the jack.
Picture below hopefully illustrates what i am trying to ask, or clarify's it a bit.










( above diagram is lifted from another post, and i believe originally posted by Greco, thank you and i hope
it is ok to reprint here )

Thanks in advance to anyone who can confirm or let me know what is ok or best to do.


----------



## greco (Jul 15, 2007)

FreewayJam said:


> Hoping someone can confirm or explain something regarding the wiring of two speakers in a 212 cab.
> 
> I am wiring 2 16ohm speakers ( Celestions if it matters ) in parallel for an 8ohm load.
> I have looked at numerous diagrams just to be sure i remembered it correctly.
> ...


No problem reprinting the diagrams ....I lifted them from somewhere myself. However, nice of you to thank me. In addition, I always enjoy when i get a mention in someone else's thread....LOL

You can run the wires from the terminals of one speaker to the other (I have done that and it is common practice)

OR 

(AFAIK) from each speaker to the jack. 

As long as you keep +ve to +ve and -ve to -ve *for parrallel

*Cheers

Dave


----------



## FreewayJam (Sep 4, 2012)

Terrific, thanks for confirming that for me Dave, much appreciated !
( i figured i would get a quick reply if i mentioned ya !! :smiley-faces-75: )


----------



## greco (Jul 15, 2007)

Some more diagrams for your viewing pleasure. 
Can you tell I'm not busy this evening?

Cheers

Dave


----------



## Guitar101 (Jan 19, 2011)

While were on the subject of wiring speakers. Here's another link.

Speaker Wiring Info


----------



## ezcomes (Jul 28, 2008)

the one GOOD thing about running a wire to each speaker is...if the speakers are tied together and then to the jack, if the first speaker blows, {sentence deleted due to incorrectness}, you'll have a mismatch but should be able to finish you set/gig with one speaker...


----------



## jb welder (Sep 14, 2010)

ezcomes said:


> if the speakers are tied together and then to the jack, if the first speaker blows, the second won't see a load and you'll get no sound...


This is not correct. The second speaker is still connected. The first speakers terminals are only being used as tie points. (see largest drawing above)
The only time a blown speaker could cause both speakers to quit would be series wiring.


----------



## ezcomes (Jul 28, 2008)

thats true...i was incorrect...8am is early some days! post corrected...


----------

